# Xorg Won't Start- Crashes System



## wafflesausage (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been trying to run Xorg on FreeBSD on my new (old) laptop lately, but haven't had any luck. I have the xorg drivers package installed and the xorg server installed. In /etc/rc.conf, I have dbus and hald enabled. When I attempt to start the server as any user, it goes blank and freezes up completely (not responding to pings, ssh, alt+Fx, etc). Xorg.0.log says:

```
LoadModule: "intel"
Warning, couldn't open module intel
UnloadModule: "intel"
Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
```
and procedes to do the same with vesa and fbdev. Finally it says:

```
Fatal server error:
no screens found
```
By the way, my Xorg.conf was generated with "intel" as the display driver. Any help will be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## adamk (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, it seems, you don't have the intel driver on your machine.  Is xf86-video-intel installed?


----------



## wafflesausage (Aug 17, 2011)

When I run

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/xf86-video-intel && make install clean
```
it says

```
"Makefile" line 295: Could not find ./.deps/bios_dumper.Po
"Makefile" line 296: Could not find ./.deps/bios_dumper.Po
"Makefile" line 297: Could not find ./.deps/bios_dumper.Po
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
***error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers...
```
but 

```
pkg_add -r xf86-video-intel
```
reports that xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3 or its older version is already installed. I'm pretty certain that the driver is actually installed. Is there another way to check?


----------



## adamk (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, first, update your ports tree.  The intel driver does definitely compile currently.

Second, check [cmd=""]ls -l /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so[/cmd] to see if the driver actually exists.

Third, attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.


----------



## wafflesausage (Aug 17, 2011)

I already ran portsnap and then portversion. Portversion doesn't report that anything X-related is out of date. 
The output of:

```
ls -l /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
```
is:

```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  653304 Aug 17 11:32 /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
```
I also included my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.


----------



## adamk (Aug 17, 2011)

OK, so the error message in your first post does not exist...  At least not any more.

The only thing that I can see, that might be causing a problem, is the two screens you have defined in your xorg.conf file.  In the ServerLayout section, comment out the Screen 1 line and try starting X.

Adam


----------



## wafflesausage (Aug 17, 2011)

Tried it; no luck. Attached is my most recent /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log.

Edit: Strangely, the most recent Xorg.0.log seems to have failed to attached. Here's a link to it:
http://pastebin.com/gxnyiPWz


----------



## adamk (Aug 17, 2011)

It's /var/log/Xorg.0.log and no, it's not attached.


----------



## wafflesausage (Aug 17, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> It's /var/log/Xorg.0.log and no, it's not attached.



You're correct; please see the edit on my previous post. Also, I commented out all of the other lines related to screen one; it still fails with the same results.


----------



## adamk (Aug 17, 2011)

The log file you keep pasting seems to be from running 'Xorg -configure', not from actually running X against the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with only one screen section.

Adam


----------



## wafflesausage (Aug 17, 2011)

After running:

```
Xorg -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
the log looks the same. Also, it says that the last time the file was modified was 2 hours ago, which was about the same time that I ran 'Xorg -configure', which leads me to believe that it's not being logged upon crashing.


----------



## adamk (Aug 17, 2011)

So the entire machine crashes?  Does it reboot or do you have to power it off?  Have you confirmed that the machine is dead by pinging it from another machine or even trying to remotely log in via ssh?

Adam


----------



## wafflesausage (Aug 17, 2011)

I know for sure that it crashes completely. It won't respond to pings, ssh connections cease, and the fan revs up with the backlight slightly illuminated. It does not reboot on it's own- I have to power it off.


----------



## adamk (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not sure I can offer much help then.  I suggest filing a pr, asking on the appropriate mailing list, and running with the vesa driver for the time being.


----------



## wafflesausage (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll try booting a Linux live cd on it and copy the xorg.conf file over if I have any luck with it. If that fails, I'll just tar up the whole system and install Debian on it. I'll still be watching this thread for a while, so if you or any other users have any suggestions, don't hesitate to post them. Thank you for your time.


----------



## tingo (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you tried the vesa driver instead of intel? Sometimes, it works better.


----------

